# İç ve Dış Tehditler > ABD Zulmü ve Müslümanlar >  ABD'den Türkiye'ye 'füze kalkanı' resti

## bozok

*ABD'den Türkiye'ye 'füze kalkanı' resti*



ABD; İran ve K.Kore’nin uzun menzilli füzelerine karşı Türkiye’ye füze kalkanı kurmak istediklerini resmen açıkladı. 

Pentagon, “Türkiye kararını vermeli” açıklamasını yaptı. ABD’nin uzun zamandır Türkiye’yi iknaya çalıştığı, İran ile yakın ilişkileri olan Ankara’nın ise kararsız olduğu anlaşıldı. Proje Rusya’yı da kızdıracak 



İran’a yaptırımlar için Türkiye’nin BM’deki hayır oyu sonrasında Washington ile Ankara arasında gerilen ilişkiler ikinci bir krize gebe... üıkış noktası ise ABD eski başkanı George Bush tarafından ortaya atılan füze kalkanı projesi olacak. Bush, bu projenin İran ve Kuzey Kore’nin uzun menzilli füzelerine karşı geliştirildiğini açıklamış, üek Cumhuriyeti ve Polonya ile sisteme ev sahipliği yapmaları için anlaşmalar imzalanmıştı. Ancak Rusya’nın “Bu proje aslında beni hedef alıyor. O zaman ben de aynı karşılığı verir Avrupa’nın göbeğindeki askeri üssüme füze yerleştiririm” şeklindeki çok sert tepkisi nedeniyle Başkan Obama tarafından rafa kaldırılmıştı.

 

ABD Savunma Bakanlığı’nın Avrupa ve NATO politikasından sorumlu müsteşarı Jim Townsend, füze kalkanı planının bir NATO projesi olarak yeniden masaya geleceğini, bu projeye Türkiye’nin ev sahipliği yapması için Ankara ile yoğun temaslar yürütüldüğü açıkladı. Townsend, gelecek ay Lizbon’da yapılacak olan NATO zirvesinde bu konunun NATO ülkeleri arasında oylanacağını duyurdu ve son dönemde İran ile yakın ilişkiler içinde olan Türkiye’yi diplomatik olmayan bir dil kullanarak uyardı: 



*Türkiye 2 hususu düşünsün*

Projeye ev sahipliği yapması için görüştüğümüz ilk ülkelerden biri, bildiğiniz gibi Polonya idi, kapasitenin bazı unsurlarına ev sahipliği yapıp yapamayacaklarını öğrenmek istiyorduk. üeklerle, Romanya ile, Türkiye ile konuştuk. Türkiye, NATO içinde en başından beri çok güçlü ve çok aktif bir müttefik oldu ve dolayısıyla Türkiye ile çalışmak bizim için çok doğal birşey. Türkiye, coğrafi konumundan dolayı bu programda önemli bir rol oynuyor. Balistik füze tehditlerinin nereden gelebileceğine baktığımızda, bize göre Türkiye çok fazla ön cephede yer alıyor. Dolayısıyla coğrafi açıdan, Türkiye, sistemin bazı bölümlerine ev sahipliği yapmada iyi bir yer olabilir. Türkiye ile çok iyi, derin görüşmelerimiz oldu.



şimdi Ankara bir karar verecek, hem Türkiye’nin rolü konusunda, hem de özellikle, İttifak içinde, füze savunma sistemini bir NATO kapasitesi olarak üstlenmeye dair siyasi kararla ilgili oylama olduğunda Türkiye’nin nerede duracağı noktasında. Türkiye’nin ve tüm müttefiklerin öne çıkarak, füze savunmasının NATO kapasitesi olarak kabul edilmesinde anlaşma içinde olacağından umutluyuz. Lizbon’daki NATO zirvesinde Türkiye en az iki hususun üzerinde düşünmeli. Birincisi, NATO’nun füze savunma sistemini kabul edip etmeyeceğine yönelik verecekleri oy. İkincisi de, Türkiye’nin bu projenin bazı bölümlerine ev sahipliği yapmak isteyip istemeyeceği...



*Anakara kafa yoruyor*

Türk yetkililerin konu üzerine derinden kafa yorduğunu düşündüğünü ifade eden Townsend, Türkiye’nin birçok açıdan çok özel bir konumda yer aldığına dikkati çekerek, Ankara’nın siyasi bağlamda bir karar alırken, coğrafi konumu, komşuları, komşularıyla olan derin tarihi ve ticari ilişkileri gibi hususları da hesaba katmak durumunda olduğuna işaret etti. Townsend, “Bence şu an gördüğümüz, Ankara’nın kararsızlığı ya da isteksizliği değil. Daha çok, Avrupa ve NATO’nun olduğu kadar kendilerinin de güvenliği için önem taşıdığını düşündükleri birşeyle, bunun, içinde yaşadıkları bölgede kendi siyasi hesaplamalarıyla ne kadar eşleştiğini görmeye, bir denge oturtmaya çalışıyorlar” diye konuştu.



*25 bin kilometre hızla çarpıyor*

* Sistemde kullanılacak füzelerin, normal füzelerden büyük farkı yok. Patlayıcı madde taşımayan bu füzeler hedefini yaklaşık 25 bin kilometre hızla çarparak yok ediyor. Uzmanlar sistemi “bir mermiyi başka bir mermiyle vurmak” diye özetliyor.

* Yerleştirilmesi planlanan 10 füze sisteminin menzili 3 bin kilometre olacak. Füzeler yer altında, bir futbol sahası büyüklüğündeki silolarda tutulacak. 


13.10.2010 11:14 / *VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*Füze kalkanında yanıt bekleyen sorular!*

**

*Radar ve füze bataryalarının ikisi de Türkiye'de mi olacak? Yoksa sadece radar Türkiye'de, füze bataryası Bulgaristan veya Romanya'da mı? Vur emrini kim verecek? Genelkurmay Başkanlığı mı, NATO mu, tetik kimin elinde olacak?* 

Türkiye'ye kurulması planlanan füze kalkanı sistemi tartışılmaya devam ediyor. Konu NATO'nun bugün yaptığı toplantının birinci gündem maddesi.

Yeditepe üniversitesi'nden Prof. Dr. Mesut Caşın ve 21. Yüzyıl Enstitüsü İran uzmanı Arif Keskin, konuyu NTV canlı yayınında değerlendirdi.

Uluslararası hukuk profesörü Mesut Caşın, şunları söyledi:

"Füze kalkanından kastedilen nedir, önce buna bakmalıyız. Kalkan projesi, Bush döneminde Polonya ve üek Cumhuriyeti'ne yerleştirilen füzelerle gerçekleştirilmişti. Obama, Putin ve Medvedev 'reset' butonuna bastı ve proje yön değiştirdi. Mesele NATO, ABD ve İran'ı ilgilendiriyor. Türkiye de bir NATO müttefiki olduğuna göre bizi de ilgilendiriyor.

Soğuk Savaş döneminde böyle bir üs Türkiye topraklarında vardı, Diyarbakır'daki Pirinçlik üssü'nden Rusya'nın içerisini görebiliyorduk. Fakat şu an füze İran'dan mı atılacak, Rusya'dan mı? Putin'in füze sisteminin Türkiye'ye yerleştirilmesi ve Azerbaycan'daki Kördemir'de bulunan radardan yararlanılması teklifini NATO kabul etmişti.

Son gelinen noktada NATO, Türkiye'ye füze kalkanının yerleştirilmesi için baskı yapıyor. NATO'nun 28 tane üyesi var, Türkiye 'hayır' oyu verse dahi proje kabul edilecektir. 

Peki Türkiye'de konuşlanmazsa ne olur? Romanya, Yunanistan ve Bulgaristan projeye ev sahipliği yapmak için hazır bekliyorlar. ABD'nin NATO Müsteşarı "Bu bir siyasal denklemdir, Türkiye meselenin öneminin farkında, isteksiz de değil" diyor. 

Türkiye demek ki şunu istiyor: İran'dan atılacak bir füze önce Türk hava sahasından geçecektir. Türkiye projeyi kabul ederse milli güvenliğini ve NATO'yu ne kadar etkiler? İran'ın elindeki füzeler kimyasal başlıklı ve menzili 3 bin 800 metreye ulaşıyor. Bu durumda radar ve füze bataryalarının ikisi de Türkiye'de mi olacak? Yoksa sadece radar Türkiye'de, füze bataryası Bulgaristan veya Romanya'da mı olacak? Bu çok önemli, çünkü bu durumda bizim elimizde kalkan olacak ancak kılıç olmayacak. Bir de, vur emrini kim verecek? Genelkurmay Başkanlığı mı, NATO mu, tetik kimin elinde olacak? Türkiye'nin itiraz ettiği nokta burasıdır. 

Türkiye projeyi reddederse ABD ile kriz yaşayacaktır, eksen kayması tartışmaları yeniden başlayacaktır. Türkiye İran ve Rusya'ya mı yöneliyor sorusu yöneltilecektir ancak gerçekte böyle bir şey yok. Rusya füze projesine karşı diyor ki, Moldova'ya füze yerleştiririm. Türkiye'yi vurması 6 dakikadır. 

Netice itibariyle Türkiye'nin biraz daha zamana ihtiyacı var gibi görünüyor, çok hassas bir konu. Türkiye Lizbon'da nihai kararını açıklayacak. Bize karşı NATO ve ABD gerekli garantiyi verirse Türkiye projeyi neden kabul etmeyelim."

*KESKİN: İRAN'DA TüRKİYE'YE GüVENMEYENLER HAKLI üIKACAK*

Araştırmacı Arif Keskin ise şu değerlendirmeyi yaptı:

"Türkiye'de bir füze savunma kalkanı ortaya çıkarsa iç politika, küresel pozisyon, dış politika ve Türkiye'den bağımsız bölge politikalarını etkileyebilecek potansiyele sahip. Türkiye füze kalkanını kabul ederse Batı ile ittifakı olumlu gelişecek, Batı içerisindeki duruşu daha da perçinlenmiş olacak. Bu çerçevede böyle bir anlaşma yapılması eksen kayması dahil birçok tartışmayı da sonlandıracaktır.

Bir diğer açıdan bakıldığında ise AK Parti kendi dış politika konseptiyle çelişecek ve ters düşecektir. Bu nedenle AK Parti farklı bir konsept geliştirmeye çalışıyor, çünkü İran'ın nükleer gücünü bir tehdit olarak görmüyor. Türkiye hem Rusya hem de İran'la iyi ilişkiler kurma peşinde ve İran'dan daha fazla Rusya füze kalkanına karşı çıkıyor. Rusya'ya göre İran bir bahane ve süreç kendisine karşı. Bu nedenle sistemin Türkiye'ye kurulması özellikle Rusya ile ilişkileri olumsuz etkileme potansiyeline sahiptir. 

Bu noktada NATO devreye girmelidir. Obama iktidara geldiğinde füze kalkanı projesine sıcak bakmıyordu, projeyi rafa kaldırdığı için Rusya-ABD ilişkilerinde olumlu bir dönem yaşanmıştı. Projenin yeniden gündeme gelmesi Rusya-ABD ilişkilerini de olumsuz etkileyecektir. Avrupalılar bu noktada devreye girecektir. 

İran açısından bakıldığında ise ülkede ciddi bir tartışma yürütülüyordu, Türkiye hakkında. Tartışmada sorulan soru şuydu: Türkiye İran'ı nereye kadar destekleyebilir? İran'daki birçok grup şunu seslendiriyordu: 'Türkiye Batı ittifakının içerisindedir, eninde sonunda Batı'nın yanında yer alacaktır. Bu yüzden Türkiye'ye güvenmemeliyiz' Eğer füze kalkanına Türkiye onay verirse bu tez doğru çıkacaktır ve bakış açısı değişecektir.

Bu şunu ifade edecek: İran-Rusya ilişkileri son dönemde olumsuz yönde seyrediyordu, füze kalkanı Türkiye'ye kurulursa İran ve Rusya yeniden yakınlaşacaktır. Rusya, İran'ın nükleer adımlarına daha da fazla destek olacaktır."


14.10.2010 14:42 / *VATAN*

----------

